# Controlar con la PC



## AgusBohemio (Jun 22, 2006)

Hola, yo no tengo muchos conocimientos en electronica, pero queria saber si me podian ayudar con  esto:

Lo que quiero hacer es que ejecuntando un programa desde mi pc, se envie un dato por algun puerto (paralelo me recomendaron) y un circuito reciba ese dato y haga unir dos cables que por ejemplo haga encender una lampara

osea en otra palabras quiero encender una lamapara con la computadora
tengo conocimiento en algunos lenguajes de programacion, pero nunca hice nada con puertos ni nada de eso...

Si alguien me puede decir como tengo que hacer y que tengo que comprar para realizar esto, viene re bien   


Espero su respuesta y muchas gracias!!!


Saludoos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 22, 2006)

AgusBohemio dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo no tengo muchos conocimientos en electronica, pero queria saber si me podian ayudar con  esto:
> 
> Lo que quiero hacer es que ejecuntando un programa desde mi pc, se envie un dato por algun puerto (paralelo me recomendaron) y un circuito reciba ese dato y haga unir dos cables que por ejemplo haga encender una lampara
> 
> ...



Mire hice este tuto para otro foro esta bien sencillo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=3890

Saludos


----------



## AgusBohemio (Jun 23, 2006)

Hola, gracias por respondeer!

esta muy bueno el tutorial. pero hay una partecita que me quedaron dudas:
el tic225s(triac) tiene 3 pin? y como se conecta?
y tampoco se que iria en CA y en FOTO

Saludos y muchas graciaaas!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 23, 2006)

AgusBohemio dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias por respondeer!
> 
> esta muy bueno el tutorial. pero hay una partecita que me quedaron dudas:
> el tic225s(triac) tiene 3 pin? y como se conecta?
> ...



Hola.

El triac acá expliqué como se conecta
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=2256&highlight=triac

CA = Corriente alterna la que se le conecta al foco

Saludos


----------



## AgusBohemio (Jun 23, 2006)

muchas gracias!!
mejor imposible!

saludoos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 23, 2006)

AgusBohemio dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias!!
> mejor imposible!
> 
> saludoos



No hay de que.

Lo Moveré a Interfases

Saludos


----------

